# شرح برايمافيرا v6



## مهاب الشجاع (10 فبراير 2009)

متابعة في شرح البرنامج


----------



## mouh (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## تامرالمصرى (11 فبراير 2009)

الملف به عطل نرجو اعادة رفعه مره اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 فبراير 2009)

متشكرين جدا على المف الرائع


----------



## bryar (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا الموضوع جدا مفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام الحو (11 فبراير 2009)

اخى الفاضل بارك الله فيك واستمر في الشرح وحاول ان تقرا اكثر من كتاب في شرح البريمافيرا وتعمل تجميع وتلخيص 
لهذه الشروح بطريقتك المميزة .
بدايات جميلة في الشرح وحاول تدعم الشرح بأمثلة كلما امكن .
وبالتوفيق.


----------



## نبيه زهوة (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## alaa eldin farag (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## magnoooo (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدااا على مجهودك الرئع وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## johnsafi (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NEWSHARE (14 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا
لكن أرجو منك تغير كلمة "إنشاء الله " الى " إن شاء الله "
فالفارق كبير


----------



## bryar (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا ثانية لهذا الموضوع الرائع هل من الممكن المساعدة في شرح كيفية الحصول على التقارير من برنامج بريمافيرا 6


----------



## صقرالخليج (17 مارس 2009)

الملف عاطل والف شكر مقدما


----------



## حسن احمد (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد


----------



## akramezzat (18 مارس 2009)

-------تسلم الايادي:56:


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (20 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.طاهر (23 مارس 2009)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس اكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس126 (27 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااا جدا وجارى التحميل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا و نأمل من الزميل الكريم المتابعة لتكتمل الفائدة


----------



## ميكس (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سميرسعيد (10 مايو 2009)

زادك الله علما و نفع بك


----------



## م أحمد عادل حسين (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف حسنى جابر (12 مايو 2009)

:77::12:الله يبارك فيك كمل وبلاش تكسل لأننا مكسلين لوحدنا.في انتظار المزيد


----------



## إيمان خالد (13 مايو 2009)

thank you very much. we are waiting for more


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اتمنى المزيد منك اخى الفاضل لارتقى فى مستوى معرفتى


----------



## بن دحمان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الموضوع جدا مفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hany_kortoba (14 أكتوبر 2010)

bryar قال:


> شكرا ثانية لهذا الموضوع الرائع هل من الممكن المساعدة في شرح كيفية الحصول على التقارير من برنامج بريمافيرا 6




السلام عليكم 
مجهود ممتاز تشكر علية 
بارك اللة فيك وازادك من العلم 
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك
ننتظر المزيد من مجهودك 
اتمنى ان تجد الوقت الكافى للرد على اسئلة الاخوة النهندسين​


----------



## hany_kortoba (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الافاضل
بعد ان قمت بعمل المهام ولتكن بياض محارة - سيراميك ارضيات- رخام -تكسيات خارجية وربطها بالمصادر شركة توريد الاسمنت - شركة توريد الرمل -شركة توريد المياة اريد الان استخراج المواد الخام المستعملة فى اسبوع معين او فى شهر معين لجميع البنود بمعنى اريد معرفة عدد الاطنان للاسمنت المطلوب توريدة عدد امتار الرمل المطلوب وهكذا ثم تكلفة هذة المواد ​


----------



## hany_kortoba (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف إظهر المتطلبات المالية لكل اسبوع او شهر من رسم التكاليف 
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## magnum1272003 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أعانك الله


----------



## mezohazoma (17 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## hanyhafezeg (17 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

